# Painting Trailer Wheels



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My flats boat trailer has miss matched wheels. They are both Aluminum but one is old and the other is new. So my plan is to paint both of them with Rustoleum engine paint or epoxy

Any one done this


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> My flats boat trailer has miss matched wheels. They are both Aluminum but one is old and the other is new. So my plan is to paint both of them with Rustoleum engine paint or epoxy
> .
> 
> 
> Any one done this



I've used a lot of engine paint for miscellaneous things and it is quite durable, but in my experience it has a tendency to run on smoother surfaces.

Another option is to use bed liner...have them sprayed or simply paint them with bed liner yourself. Its a lot tougher to screw up bed liner, its durable, and the finish is consistent.

Google some pictures of DIY bed liner wheel jobs others have done...I think you'll be impressed


----------



## Bosun (Mar 11, 2016)

I used PlastiDip on my truck wheels and my trailer wheels. You can buy it in spray cans at Lowes. Its held up great so far and looks really good. Best of all, its not permanent if you want to remove it. There are a number of videos on youtube about it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks I'll start my research. I plan to sand. steel wool or grind on them before paint


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I did this to a set of wheels in college to make a coffee table. I used primer then engine paint. Came out great but I cant speak for how durable it would be since I never used them on the road.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Leave them mis-matched. You can only see one side at a time anyway.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I found some engine epoxy from Rustoluem on the HD site. I also read were some mix graphite into epoxy. That might be cool


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

PERMIT.........just GO FISH son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Years ago I bought a used car. I drove it for two years before I noticed that the rims on each side were different. It still ran good and I sold it that way.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Bosun said:


> I used PlastiDip on my truck wheels and my trailer wheels. You can buy it in spray cans at Lowes. Its held up great so far and looks really good. Best of all, its not permanent if you want to remove it. There are a number of videos on youtube about it.


done the same. has worked great


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I also painted the wheels on my old audi a4 for that I used duplicolor graphite wheel paint. It sprays on thick but if you can lay it on smooth its very tough! My mechanic was impressed when he installed the tires and after 3 seasons of salt/snow they only lightened in color slightly.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

fishicaltherapist said:


> PERMIT.........just GO FISH son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My fishing trip to Louisiana was rescheduled to next weekend and the weather is warm and I have not worked on my boat all year, so I am tired of looking at that ugly wheel


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

If you really want to do it right find someone with a bake booth and have them blasted and powdercoated then baked seems to hold out better and the prep work is the hardest! Glasser just did a complete ram-lin that's for sale on here somewhere wheels came out pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I found some 2 part epoxy paint from Goop on Amazon. Going to add some graphite then paint. I'll let you know how it comes out


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Typically, on standard steel galvanized wheels I use Rustoleum spray cans. I've done it plenty of times..... I never even sanded them. Just wiped them down with a rag and shoot rustoleum paint. Looks great, and lasts long. I wouldn't go for a flat paint. Go with a Semi Gloss, as it won't look too shiny (tends to look cheap) and Flat will chalk up with time. 

I used to paint boats and cars professionally, rustoleum will do the trick on trailer wheels. 

If they are in fact mag wheels, I'd consider sanding and painting them with a spray gun and use awlgrip, or car paint. It'll look great and last forever.

As for PlastiDip, I used it on my Silverado emblems about 4 years ago and looks great on most except one of the emblems. I am considering spraying the wheels on the ML with it, but at the same time I like the clean look since it has the upgraded larger wheels.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Some friends said I need to prime the wheels with Zinc Chromate. Anyone know if I need to use this or just sand clean and epoxy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> Typically, on standard steel galvanized wheels I use Rustoleum spray cans. I've done it plenty of times..... I never even sanded them. Just wiped them down with a rag and shoot rustoleum paint. Looks great, and lasts long. I wouldn't go for a flat paint. Go with a Semi Gloss, as it won't look too shiny (tends to look cheap) and Flat will chalk up with time.
> 
> I used to paint boats and cars professionally, rustoleum will do the trick on trailer wheels.
> 
> ...


Man I wish I had seen this before I bought the epoxy so now I have to use it. Just posted a question about Zinc Chromate primer

Thanks for you help


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Talked to my local shop and they want $103 for a qt of zinc chromate primer. So I am going to steel wool those wheels and slap some graphite epoxy on there


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> Talked to my local shop and they want $103 for a qt of zinc chromate primer. So I am going to steel wool those wheels and slap some graphite epoxy on there


Permit,
Adding graphite to the epoxy is not the same as the poster above who used graphite colored paint.

If you do this the only choice you will have for redoing them in the future is sand blast it off or throw the wheels away.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> Typically, on standard steel galvanized wheels I use Rustoleum spray cans. I've done it plenty of times..... I never even sanded them. Just wiped them down with a rag and shoot rustoleum paint. Looks great, and lasts long. I wouldn't go for a flat paint. Go with a Semi Gloss, as it won't look too shiny (tends to look cheap) and Flat will chalk up with time.
> 
> I used to paint boats and cars professionally, rustoleum will do the trick on trailer wheels.
> 
> ...


After reading this and thinking about how hot black will be on my wheels I've decided to paint them white. That can of black epoxy I'll use on the foot fin on my motor that has all the black paint off from hitting sand

Paint it. What kind of Rusoleum did you use?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Paint it Black

Per your advice I picked up a can of Rustoleum Auto enamel in gloss white. I'd like to paint a small ring of aqua blue paint around the wheel like the Walmart wheels have white with a red ring. The aqua blue matches my trim on the boat

I haven't a clue how to do the ring of paint


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I normally sand them down, wipe down, apply a coat of rust oleum self etching primer then apply rust oleum automotive semi or gloss paint. Wait a day between primer and paint. Keep a can for touch up if you have to change hubs or tires out. Works well..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

AfterHours2 said:


> I normally sand them down, wipe down, apply a coat of rust oleum self etching primer then apply rust oleum automotive semi or gloss paint. Wait a day between primer and paint. Keep a can for touch up if you have to change hubs or tires out. Works well..


Thanks man that helps


----------

